# NOD 32 or Avira Antivir?



## A.D. (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello,

I'm currently searching for an antivirus program that is light on resources. I've looked at various threads, and people seem to recommend either Avira or NOD. Which of these is less taxing on system resources (or perhaps you could recommend another)? 

I'm not particularly interested in the "best" protection since I consider myself a relatively safe computer user. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Avira is one of the best free antivirus programs. ESET NOD32 scores higher in detection rate tests, but is not free.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

As above ditto.....

I myself use the premuim version of antivir (paid version) and it is very light on resourses, I did use the free version for a while beforehand which was also light, the only downside was the free version does not use the same servers as the paid version and updates are a tad slower to download. 

I have also in the past used ESET Nod32 which was also light on the system. You can try ESET software on trial for yourself before commiting to buy.

Hope this helps


----------



## A.D. (Dec 8, 2007)

I decided to go with NOD. I appreciate your help gentlemen.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck and happy, safe surfing :wink:


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I have used both NOD32 and Antivir - never had problems with either one.
I recently decided to continue using only Antivir for the **free** part. 

I guess it all depends would you rather pay for very good software or would you want free for very good software. NOD likely has better detection rates.


----------

